
Why Solving Climate Change Will Be Like Mobilizing for War - cryptoz
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2015/10/why-only-a-technocratic-revolution-can-win-the-climate-change-war/410377/?single_page=true
======
dmfdmf
How convenient, another goal to rally people to sacrifice. Perhaps THAT was
always the goal of global warming.

------
informatimago
The IPCC is total bullshit.

